# Questions on moving to MX



## Rob104 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, We are considering moving to MX within the next year. I had a few quick questions, but before that perhaps a brief outline of our situation. I would be moving with my wife and 2 children aged 10 and 18. We are both in our 40's. Our goal is to go for a 1 year term and see how it goes. Our main concerns are for safety, education, cultural experiences, and cost of living. From my understanding of the Permanent Visa, we would qualify based on savings for myself and wife. We have considered the areas of San Miguel Allende and Merida. We have traveled extensively around the world on vacations but this is a first time living out of country. So, some questions....
1. Is there any benefit to going for the Temporary Visa instead?
2. Any other areas in the country that you would recommend for first timers with limited spanish who want to learn the language and taking into account stated concerns above?
3. What will be the total cost of this visa process
4. Do I need to verify assets for our 18 year old daughter?
5. Do I need to show at least $1.00 of pension income to make this work or is that not really a requirement.
6. Any best practices for getting medical insurance for the family or recomendations.

I appreciate any assistance you can provide.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

My first questions, why San Miguel and why Merida?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> My first questions, why San Miguel and why Merida?


Maybe he's trying to choose between living in the altiplano with lovely weather and living on the coast with hot and humid weather. Or maybe he's heard that both cities have active expat communities.


----------



## Rob104 (Jun 5, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> My first questions, why San Miguel and why Merida?


They have bigger expat communities and English is more popular. To be clear, we are not buying a home. If we don't like it, we will move and try another area. Both of these places seem to be older cities with cultural opportunities and interesting architecture. Merida has some beach opportunities which might be good for the kids

Thanks


----------



## PanchodeSMA (Jul 25, 2013)

I can answer a couple of your questions. We just moved to San Miguel after 4 previous visits.

We're here on tourist visas, but will return to the States in a couple months to get temporary resident visas. One benefit to temporary is we can drive our US plated car. If you're only planning on a year as a test, use the tourist visa 2X. Makes the process very simple including no proving financial requirements. 

In SMA you can function with little or no Spanish, but plenty of opportunities to learn. I speak some, hardly fluent, but learning more each day.

As others have posted, the weather in San Miguel and Merida are very different. One reason we chose SMA for the great year-round weather. Be prepared for heat and humidity in Merida. Electricity can get very expensive with AC. 

Regarding the permanent visa process and costs, scroll down a few threads and you will find a good description from someone who recently completed it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If just one of you qualifies for Residente Permanente, the other family members may enter Mexico on FMM tourist permits (they are not visas). Once the primary family member has completed the visa process in Mexico, and has the visa card in hand, the other family members may apply for equal status and obtain the same visas.
Unless you are gluttons for punishment by torrid temperatures and extremely high humidity, I would suggest that you stick to choices at higher elevations. Note that Chapala is at 5000 feet with the best weather you might find on this planet; far superior to southern California, Tucson, etc. Beaches are half a day away, in the right season to enjoy them: winter. The Lake Chapala area is a perfect place for newbies, as there are a lot of retired Americans, Canadians and others here. We have been here since 2001 and have no regrets.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> If just one of you qualifies for Residente Permanente, the other family members may enter Mexico on FMM tourist permits (they are not visas). Once the primary family member has completed the visa process in Mexico, and has the visa card in hand, the other family members may apply for equal status and obtain the same visas.
> Unless you are gluttons for punishment by torrid temperatures and extremely high humidity, I would suggest that you stick to choices at higher elevations. Note that Chapala is at 5000 feet with the best weather you might find on this planet; far superior to southern California, Tucson, etc. Beaches are half a day away, in the right season to enjoy them: winter. The Lake Chapala area is a perfect place for newbies, as there are a lot of retired Americans, Canadians and others here. We have been here since 2001 and have no regrets.


Out of curiosity, RV, does Chapala have activities and events that are likely to be of interest to expats that are 10 and 18 years old? I have never been there, but have the impression that the ex-pat community in Chapala is mostly of the older generation - correct me if I'm wrong. If my 11 and 14 yr old kids are typical, they would get bored out of their minds if there weren't many kids their own age to hang with.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Out of curiosity, RV, does Chapala have activities and events that are likely to be of interest to expats that are 10 and 18 years old? I have never been there, but have the impression that the ex-pat community in Chapala is mostly of the older generation - correct me if I'm wrong. If my 11 and 14 yr old kids are typical, they would get bored out of their minds if there weren't many kids their own age to hang with.


Their kids could hang out with Mexican kids their age - it would be a great way for them to learn Spanish and start to fit into their new life in Mexico.


----------



## Rob104 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for all of your input. So I am thinking it may be better to try SMA or Chapala to start and get accustomed to the weather, then see how it goes. That sounds better than jumping into the high humidity of Merida right off the bat. It sounds like both would be good transitional cities to go to. I believe SMA might have the benefit of having more bilingual schools for our younger daughter.

Next questions would be around the Medical insurance best providers, the idea of having to have Pension income to qualify in addition to the investment balances, and any other valuable info you may have.

I also had a suggestion of Guanajunato being comparable to SMA. Are they similar or are there preferences?

Thanks


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Their kids could hang out with Mexican kids their age - it would be a great way for them to learn Spanish and start to fit into their new life in Mexico.


I absolutely agree - best way to learn both the language and the culture. 

I don't know how integrated Chapala is in terms of where ex-pats live and Mexicans live. Are there likely to be Mexican kids in the neighbourhoods where some ex-pats live, or would the family have to seek a more "Mexican" neighbourhood to have children or teens as neighbours? 

(And for me "more Mexican" is a good thing - no offense to anyone intended, please.)


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Chapala has a great skateboard park on the Malecon. I think Joco may too. Lots of soccer/futbol


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are bilingual schools at Lake Chapala and expats are scattered everywhere, not isolated.
We live on a normal street in Chapala Centro and there are children about, as there are schools and parks within one to three blocks and downtown shopping is also nearby. 
Of course, there are fraccionamientos that are rather isolated and tend to be occupied by older folks, both Mexican and Expat. They would probably not be the best choice for children to interact with other kids.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Of course, there are fraccionamientos that are rather isolated and tend to be occupied by older folks, both Mexican and Expat. They would probably not be the best choice for children to interact with other kids.


Rather isolated is not an exaggeration! Last fall on a visit to Chapala, I spent a few minutes in one: it was located on a highway some minutes outside Chapala proper, behind a big security gate; the very posh houses (more like mansions) were scattered along the side of a small mountain. The view of the lake from one of the houses perched near the top was very nice, but it's not the kind of "community" I would want to live in.


----------

